
Ask HN: Does “work hard party harder” works? - cryptozeus
Today I heard one of the successful person mention that to be very productive and to get very good at something faster, one should work hard at it. This will be easy to do if you are willing to put time and sweat behind it.<p>However what will not be easy is taking time off to &quot;party harder&quot;. People underestimate this. Doing Some kind of activity which engages brain in the same way as it was engaged when you were working hard.<p>Has anyone experience this ? What would be scientific the reason behind this to work ?
======
clintonb
No. Try to maintain work-life balance. "Work hard, party harder" is stupid
statement that you rarely hear outside of college. Anyone still using this
statement outside of college is probably not someone you should follow.

~~~
cryptozeus
Already have wok-life balance, do not enjoy it.

~~~
clintonb
Please clarify. What do you not enjoy?

~~~
cryptozeus
Career growth has stopped, work-life balance has just made everything subpar.
Not living life to the fullest.

~~~
clintonb
I’ve been there. It’s up to you to decide what you value in life, regardless
of what you see others doing with their lives.

I like hobbies. Photography is one of my favorites.

You have to figure out what motivates you both in your work and home lives.
There may be some overlap. For example, I code for a living and also volunteer
to code for projects with OpenOakland/Code for America.

As for the career, don’t be afraid to change teams or companies.

